# Le Court Care Home, Liss - July 2009



## randomnut (Jul 25, 2009)

Visited with Jim and Duffman. Had a very leisurely 2 hours or so here, decided on the spur of the moment to to have a look since it's only a short drive from me. 

*History*
In the 1940s Le Court House was purchased by Group-Captain Sir Leonard Cheshire and in 1948 started to take in people suffering from incurable diseases. Le Court House became the first of a worldwide network of hospice for the incurably ill and became know as the Cheshire Homes.

Le Court closed in September 2007 after failing to keep the building up to scratch with modern standards.





























































Full set on Flickr


----------



## JEP27 (Jul 25, 2009)

That's a cool place. Nice photos


----------



## Krypton (Jul 26, 2009)

I LOVE nursing homes


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 26, 2009)

You took some very nice pics there..damn shame that this place isnt still open to care for those that need it the most.


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks like a good place. Nice work with the photos to.


----------



## catscratch (Jul 27, 2009)

Some really beautiful ones here si. x


----------



## vmlopes (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice one Si..............like these a lot...........

Will be speaking to you shortly about it


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 28, 2009)

good one si. great photos. it makes for good photos when most of the equipment is still left for us to shoot.


----------



## annosmond (Aug 18, 2009)

*le court*

fantastic pictures,could you name the places in pics,as some are hard to recognise,i recognised dining room staff area etc and outside shots,but trying to place many as worked there so long ago , love the fact you saved these pics for everyone to see as sadly le court is no more,tragic,truly tragic.xxxx


----------



## randomnut (Jan 2, 2010)

Just a heads up in case anyone was thinking of visiting, Le Court is now a big pile of rubble.


----------

